# Building a Vertical Steam Engine from Castings: Andrew Smith ...



## GWH (Jan 4, 2017)

Looking for this book: Does anyone have a copy of this book for sale at a reasonable price in the USA?


----------



## kuhncw (Jan 4, 2017)

GWH,

PM sent.

Chuck


----------

